# Can You Really Be A Chad At 5'9 ?



## randomvanish (May 6, 2021)

Don't post some instagram faggots, i'm talking IRL.


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (May 6, 2021)

chadlite


----------



## DesperadoRatado (May 6, 2021)

No, not in europe.


----------



## ReignsChad (May 6, 2021)

Ofc you can. Prime Efron is like 5’6


----------



## Enfant terrible (May 6, 2021)

yes


----------



## Fath0039 (May 6, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> Don't post some instagram faggots, i'm talking IRL.


Zac efron is 5'8


----------



## randomvanish (May 6, 2021)

ReignsChad said:


> Ofc you can. Prime Efron is like 5’6





Enfant terrible said:


> yes



you don't get it. women don't realise height when men on screen. 

IRL they dissappoint by sizes.


----------



## Fath0039 (May 6, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> No, not in europe.


Europeans are not tall, only the Nodics and Dutch.


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (May 6, 2021)

Colton Haynes is 5'9


----------



## ReignsChad (May 6, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> IRL they dissappoint by sizes.


Maybe so, but a guy with a great face at 5’9 (avg. in many parts of the world) can slay wet pussy man that’s what counts


----------



## onfiresems (May 6, 2021)

Fath0039 said:


> Europeans are not tall, only the Nodics and Dutch.


Yugoslavia is very tall too


----------



## DesperadoRatado (May 6, 2021)

Fath0039 said:


> Europeans are not tall, only the Nodics and Dutch.


lol

the baltic people of europe are taller than the nords. Dutch, Belgians, Estonians, Latvians ect....

U dont sound like ur european if u say such bullshit. Euros are extremely tall


----------



## randomvanish (May 6, 2021)

ReignsChad said:


> Maybe so, but a guy with a great face at 5’9 (avg. in many parts of the world) can slay wet pussy man that’s what counts


i want LTR tbh, not slaying


----------



## Fath0039 (May 6, 2021)

onfiresems said:


> Yugoslavia is very tall too


Most balkan people men are not tall. Jfl.


----------



## Mr.cope (May 6, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Colton Haynes is 5'9
> View attachment 1124672


hes also gay


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (May 6, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Colton Haynes is 5'9
> View attachment 1124672


Yeah and he's a fag too


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 6, 2021)

no


----------



## DesperadoRatado (May 6, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> you don't get it. women don't realise height when men on screen.
> 
> IRL they dissappoint by sizes.



well she was okay with it


----------



## fvolkek (May 6, 2021)

Chadlite, but never a Chad. A Chad is in the worst case scenario 5’11 and that’s still too short. >6’0 you’re qualified for being a chad if you have the required looks.


----------



## .👽. (May 6, 2021)

Yes girls dont care irl


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (May 6, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> lol
> 
> the baltic people of europe are taller than the nords. Dutch, Belgians, Estonians, Latvians ect....
> 
> U dont sound like ur european if u say such bullshit. Euros are extremely tall


Wrong


----------



## court monarch777 (May 6, 2021)

the height is almost irrelevant with a 6 psl face(as long as you have the average country height)


----------



## DesperadoRatado (May 6, 2021)

Bill Bruce said:


> Wrong








good argument


----------



## Selinity (May 6, 2021)

No. You can not be a Chad with 50% percentile height.
A chad is, by definition, a man who is genetically gifted and highly sought after by women.

With other factors coming into play such as status and environment one could become highly sought after by women at 5'9,
however, the fundamental genetic component of the chad formula is missing, therefor a 5'9 male can not be a Chad.

To be a chad is to be a top-percentile man in all categories, and at 50th percentile height, that's simply not happening unless you have a 5 to 6 psl face.

However, one could still theoretically slay and be successful with women at 5'9.
Like I said, genetic superiority--although crucial--is only 50% of the chad formula

*g+ a = chad *

being a chad, although the best, is not the only route to ascension. Through looksmaxxing, obtaining resources and boosting your social status one could obtain as much female attention as a chad.

This will undoubtedly be a huge effort, one that for many would out way the benefits.

*normie effort: 10
chad effort: 1

normie results: 1
chad results: 10 *


----------



## DesperadoRatado (May 6, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> the height is almost irrelevant with a 6 psl face(as long as you have the average country height)


height is never irrelevant lol. even if u are psl 7


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (May 6, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> View attachment 1124690
> 
> 
> good argument


Thanks. Spanish aren't tall, french, italian, UK, Portugsese etc etc
Europeans aren't tall on average only the viking dutch


----------



## Luke LLL (May 6, 2021)

If you have width then yes


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 6, 2021)

Yes Ian somerhalder is terachad at 5'9, Chad is somewhat about height but more so face than anything. Face = life


----------



## Deleted member 11057 (May 6, 2021)

With lift yes


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (May 6, 2021)

I guess at that height, Face and frame is all that matters look at ian somerhalder, brad pitt, efron etc


----------



## DesperadoRatado (May 6, 2021)

Bill Bruce said:


> Thanks. Spanish aren't tall, french, italian, UK, Portugsese etc etc
> Europeans aren't tall on average only the viking dutch








Where did i mention spaniards, french, italians, UK , portugese ??? 














tallest regions in europe

1. Baltic states 

2. North-west Europe

3. Northern Europe

4. South-East Europe


these 4 regions are the majority of europe. the estimated average for all these regions combined is:

for men 181-2 cm

for women 168 cm

good luck telling europe is not tall when the majority of the continent is near 6' on average jfl


----------



## court monarch777 (May 6, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> height is never irrelevant lol. even if u are psl 7


I said that the height is irrelevant after the average height of the country + 6psl


----------



## DesperadoRatado (May 6, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> I said that the height is irrelevant after the average height of the country + 6psl


and i understood that, and dont agree with it


----------



## Deleted member 13792 (May 6, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> Don't post some instagram faggots, i'm talking IRL.


Zayn, Zac, somerhalder, cruise etc , below 5'7 is death tier but like 5'7-5,9 is doable with high level chad face


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 6, 2021)

Stylemaxchad said:


> Zayn, Zac, somerhalder, cruise etc , below 5'7 is death tier but like 5'7-5,9 is doable with high level chad face


5'9 is a weird height you are always 5'10 with shoes nearly everytime, so you're 5'10 whenever you go outside + your morning height is 5'10. Somerhalder frauds 5'10 with shoes


----------



## LooksPSL (May 6, 2021)

“Chad” has no real meaning 

can you hook up with a different hot girl every week if you have a top 1% face at 5’9? Yes. Easy.


----------



## Deleted member 13792 (May 6, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> 5'9 is a weird height you are always 5'10 with shoes nearly everytime, so you're 5'10 whenever you go outside + your morning height is 5'10. Somerhalder frauds 5'10 with shoes


U can say this about any height 

But yes I'd say 5,9 is the Manlet mark . Under that and Ur Manlet . Above that n Ur okay . 

Imo the jump from 5'8 to 5'10 is bigger in terms of smv than 5'10 to 6:2 for example in terms of perception


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 6, 2021)

Brad Pitt, Tom Cruise, Taylor Lautner, Zac Efron, Rob Lowe, Leonardo DiCaprio, Bryce Hall, Vinnie Hacker, etc are all 5'9" and below. Even if they're listed taller, they are frauding a few inches.


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 6, 2021)

Stylemaxchad said:


> U can say this about any height
> 
> But yes I'd say 5,9 is the Manlet mark . Under that and Ur Manlet . Above that n Ur okay .
> 
> Imo the jump from 5'8 to 5'10 is bigger in terms of smv than 5'10 to 6:2 for example in terms of perception


5'9 is entering the safe zone where ur solidly taller than most women. Somerhalder frauds 5'10 since pretty much anytime he goes outside he is 5'10+

True honestly, 5'10 is a safezone height for the West at least, you'll need to be 6' for most Euro countries tho

Pretty happy I'm 5'10 barefoot most of the time during the day, I do go down below it at night since I slouch a bit. Fraud 5'11 with shoes jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (May 6, 2021)

Depends on your definition of Chad.


----------



## CursedOne (May 6, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> well she was okay with it
> 
> View attachment 1124684


who is this?


----------



## Deleted member 7823 (May 6, 2021)

@Amnesia but he is an instagram faggot


----------



## court monarch777 (May 6, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> and i understood that, and dont agree with it


how tall should a chad be?


----------



## ReignsChad (May 6, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Brad Pitt, Leonardo DiCaprio


These two fraud to 6', but they're certainly taller than 5'9 or 5'10


----------



## Lolcel (May 6, 2021)

Ig you can pull that off if you are a pretty boy 
Being masc , probably not


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 6, 2021)

ReignsChad said:


> These two fraud to 6', but they're certainly taller than 5'9 or 5'10


No. If Brad Pitt and Leo DiCaprio are 5'11" and 6' respectively, they are definitely not any taller than 5'9" and 5'10" respectively.


----------



## ReignsChad (May 6, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> No. If Brad Pitt and Leo DiCaprio are 5'11" and 6' respectively, they are definitely not any taller than 5'9" and 5'10" respectively.


cope. Look them up on celebheights, nerds there study heights like we study faces


----------



## Germania (May 6, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Germania (May 6, 2021)

If i could, I would choose being 5'9 "and handsome every time instead of 6'4" and average.


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 6, 2021)

ReignsChad said:


> cope. Look them up on celebheights, nerds there study heights like we study faces


Okay? Is that really your cope? Being 5'9" vs 5'11" barefoot? Girls can't tell the difference between 5'10" and 6'.


----------



## AscendingHero (May 6, 2021)

Selinity said:


> No. You can not be a Chad with 50% percentile height.
> A chad is, by definition, a man who is genetically gifted and highly sought after by women.
> 
> With other factors coming into play such as status and environment one could become highly sought after by women at 5'9,
> ...


disagree, mirin the high effort post but if that's the case colton haynes, zac efron, I*an somerhalder,* wouldn't be classified as chads and we know that's not true.


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (May 6, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> No, not in europe.


Stfu delusional faggot


----------



## onfiresems (May 6, 2021)

Fath0039 said:


> Most balkan people men are not tall. Jfl.


I feel sorry for your brutally low iq its not my personal observation, its from scientific studies


----------



## DesperadoRatado (May 6, 2021)

JawGuyFatFaceGuy said:


> Stfu delusional faggot



A very compelling argument fat faggot


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (May 6, 2021)

swallow the Cruise pill son.


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 6, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> disagree, mirin the high effort post but if that's the case colton haynes, zac efron, I*an somerhalder,* wouldn't be classified as chads and we know that's not true.


Indeed, Chad isn't about height (gotta be at least average) but rather about face. 
Somerhalder, prime tom cruise, zac efron, colton haynes, vinnie hacker aren't giants but they all are terachads. 

Height isn't cope it matters but these guys have insane faces.


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 6, 2021)

Questions from Amnesias alt.


----------



## DrTony (May 6, 2021)

LooksPSL said:


> “Chad” has no real meaning
> 
> can you hook up with a different hot girl every week if you have a top 1% face at 5’9? Yes. Easy.


This reply should have automatically ended this unnecessarily long thread.


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (May 6, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> A very compelling argument fat faggot


Na your dumb statement deserved it


----------

